# 42" Plasma TV



## summers (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I am planning to buy a 42" Plasma TV for my family, preferably a Full HD, if not then atleast it should be able to play 720p videos from USB drives. Please suggest a good model as i really don't have any idea. 

Also, i want to know if a plasma Tv can be connected to a PC and used as Monitor ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 7, 2012)

Budget?


----------



## Sam22 (Dec 7, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> Budget?



When it comes to plasmas, I think There is no other model except Panasonic to be talked about.
But as randomuser said, it would be a lot better If you can put forward your budget to us.


----------



## abhilashthobias (Dec 7, 2012)

Jsut a quick question.....
Are plasmas better than led tvs out there
Any pros and cons for plasma compared to led????


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 7, 2012)

abhilashthobias said:


> Jsut a quick question.....
> Are plasmas better than led tvs out there
> Any pros and cons for plasma compared to led????



Pros -

1. Natural and pleasing colors
2. Better motion performance, no soap opera effect
3. Deeper black levels, higher contrast
4. Much Much better viewing angles
5. No light leakage/screen uniformity issues
6. Handle poor SD content/channels much better than LED.

Cons -

1. Much dimmer than LED Tvs
2. Whites are not as white as in LED
3. Power Consumption is much higher, 4-5 times that of LED sets
4. Not suitable in bright rooms or rooms with direct sunlight on/near the TV due to low brightness
5. Need more care to be taken, you need to run slides etc to make sure there is no burn in of image.
6. Slightly heavier compared to LED TV of same size.


Also, next time use the term LED-LCD instead of LED as currently "LED TV" is just marketing gimmick. LED TVs are LCD based TVs with LED backlighting and not true LED TVs so they cannot be referred to as LED Tv.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 7, 2012)

abhilashthobias said:


> Jsut a quick question.....
> Are plasmas better than led tvs out there
> Any pros and cons for plasma compared to led????



There are many, many pros and cons compared to LED TVs.  I will start with the pros.  First off, plasma TVs have the best black levels, hands down.  The reason is due to the fact that each pixel gives off its own light, as opposed to LED TVs, which require a backlight in order to give off color.  So for a plasma screen, its "black" is simply turning off the pixel.  Another pro is their excellent response times, which will make fast moving action scenes look much better.

As for cons, plasma TVs are not very bright, and they have a reflective screen.  The combination of both makes it very bad for watching in a brightly lit room.  If you watch most of your TV during the daytime in room that gets a lot of sunlight, it's highly advised not to go for a plasma.  Next is the maintenance involved for the first 200 or so hours of a plasma TV's life.  While you do not have to worry about burn-ins (because the technology has improved significantly since their debut), image retention is still a problem.  You will have to make sure you don't have any still images or any show that displays the same parts of a certain picture for more than a few minutes at a time because you will get image retention.  Plasma TVs have an option to "wash out" the image retention on the screen, but getting it off will require anywhere from a couple of hours to weeks (for a few hours a day).  In addition, you should not calibrate your plasma TV for the best picture quality during the first 200 hours because the phosphors in the screen need to settle-in.  You will see increased color brightness/saturation for the first 200 hours you use the TV before the colors finally stabilize and no longer change.

For the absolute best picture quality, plasma TVs will win.  However, LED TVs are a bit more hassle free, and more all-round in the sense that you can watch your LED TV even in a bright room.  The black levels are nowhere as good as a plasma TV's, but if you get a good LED TV, the black levels will still be decent.  In addition, LED TVs do not have any settle-in period or image retention issues.  Lastly, LED TVs are much slimmer (and lighter) and consume much less power than plasma TVs.

If you have any more questions, let me know!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!

EDIT: It would seem that you beat me to it, randomuser111!


----------



## summers (Dec 7, 2012)

Budget is max Rs. 45,000/-


----------



## summers (Dec 8, 2012)

How is Samsung PS43E490B3R 3D Plasma TV. I am getting it for Rs. 40K with two 3D glasses.


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 8, 2012)

^
It's good. 

You can go ahead with it. Also check out Panasonic 42XT50


----------



## gurumurthal (Dec 29, 2012)

I am planning to buy P42UT50D. Is it a good choice ?


----------



## Minion (Dec 30, 2012)

summers said:


> How is Samsung PS43E490B3R 3D Plasma TV. I am getting it for Rs. 40K with two 3D glasses.



Although Plasma don't have motion issue and all but they suitable for watching only at night I suggest you before jumping try to audition plasma at day time.
what is you light condition of your room and from how much distance you are going to watch it?


----------

